# AS3 Sportback by Abt Sportsline



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We got our first body kit news on the new A3 Sportback. I just ran a story with gallery on our blog HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/aftermarket_tuner_news/the-new-audi-as3-sportback-from-abt-sportsline/

What do you think?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

Car looks great, but not liking the side skirts at all..


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

not sure if those little fins does anything at all. When I look under the car, the rear bumper seem to just act like a giant air scoop. Why don't they make some real diffusers where it lets the underbody air flow out?


----------



## Jkdesign (Jan 17, 2013)

yuck. At least they didnt use those other vertical exhaust tips from prior designs.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

R 

i 

c 

e 

r


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

awful. simply awful.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Ditch the side vents in the fenders. Loose whatever it is going on in the back of the side skirts and keep it clean like it is up front. On the lower bumber in the back, it looks like the surround around the exhaust tips look like an afterthought and glued on top of the existing bumper. Needs to be more integrated as a single design.


----------

